

Gates vs. Jobs: Keynote text analysis, 2008 edition - ereldon
http://blog.seattlepi.nwsource.com/microsoft/archives/130036.asp

======
german
Jobs is an excellent speaker, Gates... well, he's getting better.

~~~
wallflower
Check out Job's seminal announcement of the Mac in 1984 (along with several
other interesting, excellent presentations).

[http://www.knowhr.com/blog/2006/08/21/top-10-best-
presentati...](http://www.knowhr.com/blog/2006/08/21/top-10-best-
presentations-ever/)

